# New Gig



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

After reading on here for months about all-thread gigs I decide to make one. I used an old SeaStriker gig handle that I broke off the gig. After using it the first night I can only compare it to using a shotgun to gig with. I was hitting fish 6' deep full throttle on the trolling motor with one prong in the tail. It was the baddest gig ever. Gotta make another ASAP!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Good deal. Post a pic


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got two all thread gigs I've been using for years now and have yet to lose a fish. They're hard to beat!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Its all tacked welded together. The handle was a little bit of of a pain to pop out and thread but I had a few of them anyways. Got about $10 in it


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Its all tacked welded together. The handle was a little bit of of a pain to pop out and thread but I had a few of them anyways. Got about $10 in it


Post some pics of the fish you were hitting 6' deep with one prong. Not doubting you.....just like to see fish pictures.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

He's in there somewhere.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow man, thats a nice mess of flounder! Congrats on the success!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I stuck one 5 times this morning with my b&m gig before I finally got him in the boat. Gonna make all thread gig today!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

TRG don't wait. When you come across one that is 4 inches thick you will be glad you went to allthread. Many of huge fish have been lost to barbs. I know. Lope know exactly what you are talking about. I've gigged them in 8 feet of water and have held 23 inch fish and bigger with one tine on a allthread gigg. Also consider your gig pole. I've had two of the pool poles broken in half this year on fish that couldn't be held down. Fish snapped them in half under the pressure. The fish in the pic was a little over 26 inches and a B and M won't cut it.
*Lope that will work*


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

Made this one last night before I went, with stuff I had around the house. Blue tape is just covering some sharp edges I found when I got on the water. Tried my heart out to find a fish to poke with it last night but the weather just wouldn't let me do it. Finally gave up about 4am with 25 mph winds and waves coming over the back of the boat. Anyway gonna try it a few times before I work on it anymore. The old one is b and m #8


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Damn I went last night to and didn't see a fish either. You sound like me on my first fish with it. I was thinking about adding a breaker bar across the gigs to keep one from going so far up it and to break the surface tension before the flat bar contacts the water


----------

